# cat B rightoff



## Gareth R34 (Jan 2, 2006)

How do i stand with my insurance company saying that my car is a cat B rightoff (salvage only) and they will not let me have the salvage on it   as i wont it back for the parts can anyone shed any light on this for me as i have got until tuesday to make up my mind if i am going to take there offer on the car 

Thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

cat A or B you won't get it back end of


----------



## Gareth R34 (Jan 2, 2006)

OK but why have friends of mine have had there cat B rightoff's back for spare parts and one of them being a Skyline


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

i'd say it must of been a cat C, A & B can only be sold to licenced salvage dealers, cat C now even require a VIC to be put back on the road


----------



## Gareth R34 (Jan 2, 2006)

they all where cat B's especially the Skyline as the back lights where tithing the back seat and he still got it back


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

What bits do you want off it, they may let you have them before it goes to salvage.

Bob


----------



## Gareth R34 (Jan 2, 2006)

basically what i can take off to seal of parts


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your write-off Gareth and hope you get it sorted the way you want.

I can't answer your question but would be interested in "rescuing" some trim bits off it (boot trim/struts and centre console/dash bits) if you do manage to get it back for parts or if you find out where it's going for salvage.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Ian200sx (Apr 14, 2006)

Insurance company shouldn’t sell a Cat A or B but I bought my Cat B car back without any trouble at all really. Got told I could buy it then told I couldn’t then they just gave in! Parts had already been stolen off my car though. Its more a case a breakers yard should get ride of the car in the right way I guess as cat A or B damaged car is never to be repaired and put back on the road.

I got a good pay out and made a good few quid from the parts I sold. Then at the end £40 to have the rest taken away and scrapped! 

This was a few years ago now so things maybe different. 

Good Luck


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I have heard of owners getting cat b cars back when involving the insurance omberdsman.

Basically claim the insurance company have stolen your car, as until they pay out it is legally yours. If they refuse to let you have the car back before they have paid out it is theft. 

The car I know about was released based on the arrangement that the car would never go back on the road and the claim was then settled.


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

I was recently told buy an insurance inspector/ engineer who was inspecting my mates damaged vehicle and We had a conversation about buy backs and his words were that some new rules will be out in force Jan 07 and that there will be some big changes .He also mentioned that his company([email protected]@@) did not even want to allow people to have cat C vehicles back and were in favour of doing away with cat D.
I think that some of the rules slightly differ from company to company some are keen and some are not, or could it be that if its your fault you dont get to keep and if its not your fault then you keep the car and the money that they get back for you.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

They probably are within their terms and conditions to keep it however I would suggest trying something along these lines.........
Refuse their offer and give them an inflated figure of what you want, Then say however you would be happy to accept a much smaller offer if you can keep the car, (it may help if you agree its for parts only ) Also make them an offer of what you would be prepared to accept with the car.
You cant lose this way as they never lower their offer once they have made it.
I used this many years ago on an escort RS turbo with norwich Union and it worked ( eventually)
Anyway good luck with it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Afraid to say the law is changing - due to European end of life vehicle directives each vehicle now requires a certificate of destruction (to prove it has been correctly treated on disposal). That means you as an individual will not have the rights to a Cat A or B in future, as you cannot provide the necessary paperwork (only a registered vehicle destruction facility can). So legally the insurance company cannot sell you the salvage unless you can prove you are registered to receive it...if they do they are breaking the law!

T


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Afraid to say the law is changing - due to European end of life vehicle directives each vehicle now requires a certificate of destruction (to prove it has been correctly treated on disposal). That means you as an individual will not have the rights to a Cat A or B in future, as you cannot provide the necessary paperwork (only a registered vehicle destruction facility can). So legally the insurance company cannot sell you the salvage unless you can prove you are registered to receive it...if they do they are breaking the law!
> 
> T



But that applys currently, the only explanation I can give is that in some certain cercamstances the insurance company either reclassifies the car to a C, or as you say they are breaking the law releasing the car.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Just strip the thing bare and when they come and pick it up tell them it got stripped while on my drive...lol.

Tony


----------



## spanishjohn (Dec 27, 2006)

heres a thought next time to save you all this bother dont crash  (im sorry im being rude!)


----------

